# Smith & Wesson model 469 question



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I bought my 12 +1 469 semi back in 1983 from the gun dealer and range I shot at back then.

When I bought it it was sold as a factory reworked LEO issue return following force service weapon upgrade with only a year in service. 30 years later its still a fine easily concealed 3 1/2 inch barrel weapon with simple rugged military/LEO service style and a thumb up decock rolling firing pin block I prefer for the +1 "lucky 13" loading, but this is my question.

While I still have the bill of sale, I have misplaced the factory rework certificate the now long closed shop included with my customer paperwork and the pistol has a crest imprinted on the right side of the slide and below that on the alloy frame C.T.P.J.

I recall the paperwork saying the weapon was a return for credit from a LEA in another nation and I believe it was a Central America nation but I am not sure and have been asked a few times when others at the range I currently attend.

Anybody have any idea where this pistol may have been returned to Smith from? Next time someone asks me what those stamped letters and crest mean it would be nice to be able to tell them. A google search so far has returned nothing.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Do any of these look familiar?

1st image, third row, S&W 469 from Venezuela, I think there is a discussion link to it, when you click on the picture.
http://www.google.com/search?q=C.T....umFE8n92QXw5IBY&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1279&bih=615

http://www.google.com/search?q=C.T....9-venezuelan-469-letter-recieved.html;799;599

http://www.google.com/search?q=C.T....umFE8n92QXw5IBY&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1279&bih=615

Cuerro Tecnico de Policia Judicial

Venezuela


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Thank you. Now I remember the store owner showing me that my piece was from an over run by S&W for the Venezuelan State Police. Those four letters on the frame saved me $200 on the purchase back then.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

De nada, amigo.....:thumb:


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

I have been trying to figure out what "cuerro" means in Spanish. Then I remembered something....

It should be "Cuerpo". Cuerpo Tecnico de Policia Judicial makes more sense. Just saying....

TRellis


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

You're right, I looked closer and it was "cuerpo" or body.
At 5 am my eyes don't see much unless it's marked "coffee".
:spinsmiley:

Now that I looked it up,with correct spelling (grammar's not my thing in foreign languages) I should have known better. It _did _ sound familiar.:ashamed:
South american slang, for a girl who's a little too nice.........


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

farmrbrown said:


> You're right, I looked closer and it was "cuerpo" or body.
> At 5 am my eyes don't see much unless it's marked "coffee".
> :spinsmiley:
> 
> ...


I think in this case "cuerpo" would mean "corps" - en ingles. You know... That word that Obama cannot properly pronounce. :grin:

Slang for a girl who is a little too nice??? I have heard many others before, but never that one. 

But then again it has been a long while since I was last down south and Spanish does change from country to country. I have been embarrassed many times using a phrase or word in one L.A. country which had a vastly different connotation and/or meaning in another. And let's not even get into the different ways to interpret hand/body gestures in different L.A. countries.

TRellis


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't I know it!

A Venezuelan co-worker one time told me a story about almost getting his throat cut when he asked for a loaf of bread in a Columbian bakery. An irate husband baking bread in the back came out with a knife.
Apparently in Columbia "pan" is used as slang for female anatomy......and the baker's wife was the one he asked, serving at the counter.LOL


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Now I got some good links to check and verified that mine is U.S. made and didn't have import markings indicating it was subcontracted to one of their out of country plants, I wonder if those Venezuela markings make it any more collectable or valuable?

Sadly unless its really more valuable I may continue to carry it as my main semi auto when I feel my revolver isn't adequate by itself because after about 30 years a comfortable handgun is like a comfortable pair of shoes.


----------

